# Vally pan vacuum grommet size?



## michaelrj9 (Jan 25, 2010)

On my 1970 GTO with a 400 sometimes it dies out when stopping and around turns. 
See my other thread. 

I noticed the hose going to the pcv in the valley pan was loose and hard. 

I pulled out the valve and the rubber grommet is extremely hard also. 

Does anyone know what size it is or a part number for Advance auto, Auto Zone, Oriley's, Napa etc.

I was hoping to pick it up locally to get it replaced faster.

I assume it is too separate pieces correct?
The PCV valve and a grommet.
Even though I can't get the valve out of the grommet.


Thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

They are 2 separate pieces. When dried out, it can be difficult to pull the PCV valve out of the grommet. 

Did a web search and I came up with a grommet made by Dorman part #42054 seems to be it. Should be able to get this locally. 

I also found a blog related to 1979 Trans-Ams and it showed Dorman part #42323 used with PCV valve AC Delco #CV769c. In this application the PCV valve body slid into the grommet to form the seal as opposed to just the PCV valve nipple as is most likely found on your GTO -but may work if you use both pieces?

Also, if you have power brakes, check the grommet at the power booster where the line goes in, these can also dry up and leak like the PCV grommet -just something to check.


----------



## michaelrj9 (Jan 25, 2010)

PontiacJim said:


> They are 2 separate pieces. When dried out, it can be difficult to pull the PCV valve out of the grommet.
> 
> Did a web search and I came up with a grommet made by Dorman part #42054 seems to be it. Should be able to get this locally.
> 
> ...


I saw that Dorman part number 42054 and it shows an outside diameter of 1.518" (close to 1 1/2" ) It looks like this one is closer to 1.250 (1-1/4").

I did find a number on this grommet SPC-7204 but not too much pops up on the size except someone on eBay says it is 1.250 with a inside of 3/4" Which it don't even look the same as this one

But I don't see any


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

If you want to replace the grommet, save yourself some effort and just order one from Ames Performance.

A leaking PCV connection won't cause problems that occur _only when you're braking_ (if you've got a bad vacuum leak there it's going to tend to run lean all the time, not just under braking. However any sort of unintended vacuum leak is a 'bad thing' so it does need to be addressed.

Bear


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Could be the PCV valve is incorrect -but I am not sure, this is why I included the PCV valve and grommet combination because they matched -diameter for diameter. Although it is for the Trans-Am/Firebird 400CI, it may work as a combination as long as the O.D. of the grommets where it fits into the valley pan hole are the same, and the hose nipple where you connect your hose is the same.

Bear is correct in that you can order the grommet PCV valve from Ames, or many other Pontiac parts suppliers -but you were trying to get it locally & faster.

Personally, what I might do is put the PCV valve/grommet in some real hot water to see if this might make the rubber more pliable so you can pull the PCV valve out without damaging the grommet. Never done this, but it may work. If the PCV valve rattles, this usually indicates it is good as it is basically a check valve. You could then take the valve and grommet to your local parts store to see if they have the needed diameter/style PCV valve. Can't really tell how bad the grommet is. If it looked OK (no big splits/cracks, I would insert it back into the valley cover, then put a little RTV silicone around the PCV valve and insert it for a quick fix and then order the correct PCV valve/grommet from Ames, or other supplier.


----------



## michaelrj9 (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for everyone's help.

I ended up ordering a Dorman one (Picture looks the same from the Ames website)
Should be ready for pickup Tuesday Morning.
Hope it fits and don't bite me in the rear not ordering it from Ames. 

I ended up breaking the old one so now it definitely needs to be replaced.


----------

